# ATTN: MODS! Could you make a child photo section so people stop posting them in here?



## DiskoJoe (Jul 18, 2012)

I have nothing against people wanting to take pics of their kids but Im pretty sick of all the kid photos mixed in here. 

Ainsley, youre cool. But most of the others have to go. 

Sorry, ranting. please forgive if offended.


----------



## PinkDoor (Jul 18, 2012)

Kids are people too


----------



## HughGuessWho (Jul 18, 2012)

DiskoJoe said:
			
		

> I have nothing against people wanting to take pics of their kids but Im pretty sick of all the kid photos mixed in here.
> 
> Ainsley, youre cool. But most of the others have to go.
> 
> Sorry, ranting. please forgive if offended.



"IF" offended?  Who wouldn't be? That has to be the most self serving statement I have read on this forum yet.


----------



## allison_dcp (Jul 18, 2012)

I thought children were people?


----------



## usayit (Jul 18, 2012)

Good lord man.... If that's all it takes to annoy you, how do you get through a day?

Psst... the annoying thing about this post is that it belongs in the feedback section.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 18, 2012)

Actually it might be a good idea for a forum for those who specialize in newborn and child photography! Not because the subjects aren't people.. more to allow more focus on that type of photography for those that do it. Thoughts?


----------



## Tuffythepug (Jul 18, 2012)

Gosh,  I hope it wasn't the pic of my 4 year old grandson that pushed you to the brink.   I'll get rid of it right away


There we go...   Frankie's pic is removed now.    Happy ?


----------



## rexbobcat (Jul 18, 2012)

Can't tell if being kidding or serious. Lol


----------



## Derrel (Jul 18, 2012)

We need a "special" forum where the posts from *cranky Texas residents* can be sequestered, so as not to contaminate the rest of the sub-forums with their cranky Texan-y-ness. *GetwhaddI'msayin'here???*

Who's with me on this???

[semi-lol'ing]


----------



## sm4him (Jul 18, 2012)

No, no, I agree. Let's get the pesky little kid photos out of the "People" section, which is clearly meant for...umm...wait...


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jul 18, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> Actually it might be a good idea for a forum for those who specialize in newborn and child photography! Not because the subjects aren't people.. more to allow more focus on that type of photography for those that do it. Thoughts?



There is one!

ilovephotography.com


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 18, 2012)

Derrel said:


> We need a "special" forum where the posts from *cranky Texas residents* can be sequestered, so as not to contaminate the rest of the sub-forums with their cranky Texan-y-ness. *GetwhaddI'msayin'here???*
> 
> Who's with me on this???
> 
> [semi-lol'ing]



Would that forum have "Padded walls" and dish out Thorazine or Prozac?


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 18, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > Actually it might be a good idea for a forum for those who specialize in newborn and child photography! Not because the subjects aren't people.. more to allow more focus on that type of photography for those that do it. Thoughts?
> ...



True.. and some of the MOM specific type sites too.. can't remember the names though....


----------



## sm4him (Jul 18, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> Actually it might be a good idea for a forum for those who specialize in newborn and child photography! Not because the subjects aren't people.. more to allow more focus on that type of photography for those that do it. Thoughts?



Now see, it's ALL in the way you put it.  It's NOT that it's a BAD idea to have a "newborn and child photography" subsection in the People Gallery...it's just that when one suggests said subsection on the basis of being "sick" of seeing them "mixed in" in the section where they CLEARLY belong...then one can expect a certain amount of "piling on" to happen.

Had the OP suggested it the way Charlie did, this thread would have an entirely different atmosphere.


----------



## mishele (Jul 18, 2012)

BAAAHAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## o hey tyler (Jul 18, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> Actually it might be a good idea for a forum for those who specialize in newborn and child photography! Not because the subjects aren't people.. more to allow more focus on that type of photography for those that do it. Thoughts?



Not a bad idea, actually. It seems that this sector of photography has been quite popular. Perhaps if DiskoJoe had phrased his request like this, and less like a douche canoe, things would have gone better.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jul 18, 2012)

JeffieLove said:


>


.


----------



## HughGuessWho (Jul 18, 2012)

And then let&#8217;s make a sub section for teenagers, because they aren&#8217;t people. Oh, and then one for Senior Citizens because they aren&#8217;t really people either. While we&#8217;re at it, let&#8217;s not allow females and certain ethnic groups&#8230;. After all, they arent really &#8220;people&#8221;.

First, Binx doesn&#8217;t want to allow HDR pictures in the HDR section unless they meet &#8220;his approval&#8221; of what a proper HDR is and now, DiskoJoe doesn&#8217;t want to allow children in the &#8220;People&#8221; section. What is the world coming to?


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 18, 2012)

sm4him said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > Actually it might be a good idea for a forum for those who specialize in newborn and child photography! Not because the subjects aren't people.. more to allow more focus on that type of photography for those that do it. Thoughts?
> ...



SHHHHHHHHHHH! (Don't say that... the MODs will wonder what I am up to.. being nice, making peace and all!)


----------



## mishele (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## o hey tyler (Jul 18, 2012)

HughGuessWho said:


> And then let&#8217;s make a sub section for teenagers, because they aren&#8217;t people. Oh, and then one for Senior Citizens because they aren&#8217;t really people either. While we&#8217;re at it, let&#8217;s not allow females and certain ethnic groups&#8230;. After all, they arent really &#8220;people&#8221;.
> 
> First, Binx doesn&#8217;t want to allow HDR pictures in the HDR section unless they meet &#8220;his approval&#8221; of what a proper HDR is and now, DiskoJoe doesn&#8217;t want to allow children in the &#8220;People&#8221; section. What is the world coming to?



What if I told DiskoJoe that I'm tired of seeing his photos on the professional gallery? Since, after all, his photographs are not up to my standards professionally. And children are not up to his standards of what constitutes a person. 

Same thing, right?


----------



## dakkon76 (Jul 18, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > We need a "special" forum where the posts from *cranky Texas residents* can be sequestered, so as not to contaminate the rest of the sub-forums with their cranky Texan-y-ness. *GetwhaddI'msayin'here???*
> ...



No, just guns. Lots of guns.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 18, 2012)

HughGuessWho said:


> And then let&#8217;s make a sub section for teenagers, because they aren&#8217;t people. Oh, and then one for Senior Citizens because they aren&#8217;t really people either. While we&#8217;re at it, let&#8217;s not allow females and certain ethnic groups&#8230;. After all, they arent really &#8220;people&#8221;.
> 
> First, Binx doesn&#8217;t want to allow HDR pictures in the HDR section unless they meet &#8220;his approval&#8221; of what a proper HDR is and now, DiskoJoe doesn&#8217;t want to allow children in the &#8220;People&#8221; section. What is the world coming to?



I think we need a special forum for New Englanders, also.. definitely not people!  lol!            <j/k> in case you didn't figure that out!  (I HATE DISCLAIMERS!)


----------



## MTVision (Jul 18, 2012)

cgipson1 said:
			
		

> I think we need a special forum for New Englanders, also.. definitely not people!  lol!            <j/k> in case you didn't figure that out!  (I HATE DISCLAIMERS!)



Charlie! WTH!


----------



## HughGuessWho (Jul 18, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> HughGuessWho said:
> 
> 
> > And then let&#8217;s make a sub section for teenagers, because they aren&#8217;t people. Oh, and then one for Senior Citizens because they aren&#8217;t really people either. While we&#8217;re at it, let&#8217;s not allow females and certain ethnic groups&#8230;. After all, they arent really &#8220;people&#8221;.
> ...



I agree, those D@MN New Englanders. Thank God I am from the Midwest.  Only forced to be here by marriage.


----------



## mishele (Jul 18, 2012)

Charlie, while you are at it.....might as well start one for the Canadians.....lol


----------



## MTVision (Jul 18, 2012)

HughGuessWho said:
			
		

> I agree, those D@MN New Englanders. Thank God I am from the Midwest.  Only forced to be here by marriage.



New Englanders are WAY better then those Midwesterners!!!


----------



## HughGuessWho (Jul 18, 2012)

MTVision said:


> HughGuessWho said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know, I hear that EVERYDAY.


----------



## irishguy0224 (Jul 18, 2012)

Damn, im new on this forum and this thread made me want to rage.


----------



## usayit (Jul 18, 2012)

If a sub forum is indeed created for kids, I give it a day or so before someone starts a thread with NSFW in the title.. just for the heck of it.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jul 18, 2012)

irishguy0224 said:


> Damn, im new on this forum and this thread made me want to rage.



Name calling is against the rules!


----------



## PinkDoor (Jul 18, 2012)

Can we also get a specific category for Pets???  Anderson Pooper and Valentino really deserve a "Pet" category.


----------



## usayit (Jul 18, 2012)

But what about those that treat their pets like kids?  You will confuse them....


----------



## PinkDoor (Jul 18, 2012)

usayit said:


> But what about those that treat their pets like kids?



Third new category!  "Pet Kids"


----------



## HughGuessWho (Jul 18, 2012)

usayit said:


> But what about those that treat their pets like kids?  You will confuse them....



Or kids like dogs?


----------



## dxqcanada (Jul 18, 2012)

Is this about people just showing off snapshots of their kids for attention ... or about posting child portrait photography ?


----------



## HughGuessWho (Jul 18, 2012)

dxqcanada said:


> Is this about people just showing off snapshots of their kids for attention ... or about posting child portrait photography ?



Yes


It's "People Photography"


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jul 18, 2012)

PinkDoor said:


> Can we also get a specific category for Pets???  Anderson Pooper and Valentino really deserve a "Pet" category.



Nah. I am keeping them in one thread. I think that's the polite thing to do.

But you could look at that thread as a sub forum of the off topic chat, no?


----------



## dxqcanada (Jul 18, 2012)

Bitter, I thought they were a "Theme" ?


----------



## KmH (Jul 18, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> irishguy0224 said:
> 
> 
> > Damn, im new on this forum and this thread made me want to rage.
> ...


Then please, don't quote it.


----------



## KmH (Jul 18, 2012)

Uh...Closed until further notice.


----------

